
Wi-Fi passwords from airports around the world in one brilliant map (2016) - known
https://mashable.com/2016/10/06/airport-wifi-map/
======
dkrudy
Can someone make a safe auto detect device location X known password to make
connection seamless? Either request permission to connect to a new network, or
automatically connect to the best available?

------
PeekPoke
Seems likely to be inaccurate - British Airways for example changes it's
passwords regularly and the one cited in the Heathrow lounge is already
obsolete.

